# anyone here in mid west michigan?



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

I am in the grand rapids area of michigan and would love to find others in my area with maltese furbabies. 
I am hoping that there are at least a few of you here.


----------



## JennSimm (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi there! I am a good hour from Grand Rapids, but wanted to say Hi! this is actually my first post to this board. I live just east of Lansing, and just purchased my little girl fur ball Weezie 2 weeks ago. I had a 7 yr old yourkie that we lost just after the holidays. Weezie does not take her place, but keeps the joy of having a pet alive in the house. Boy...the puppy stage can me maddening!! We boat in the summer and drive thru Grand Rapids to Grand Haven on the weekends. Actually, my husbands grandfather had orchards there that we are just now in the process of selling. they are the orchards at 96 and Bristol Rd. Ah well, I went on rambling. Sorry! 

Jennifer and Weezie!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy:

I hope you are doing great.

We are in Michigan but on the other side of the state by Detroit. Nice are over by you though, I went to school at Western in Kalamazoo, and my son usually has a hockey tournament every year in Holland.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Just wanted to say hello ...Im in Michigan also...Flint


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

I am glad to see that there are others here. I hardly ever see anyone else with maltese and everywhere I take my baby I get asked what she is. lol We go camping in the summer and there was one lady that came last year that had 3 maltese and it was great to see someone else with the little ones. 
All your little ones look so great. It doesn't look like any of you have problems with tear stains like I do. 

Aren't these winters hard on our little ones? I got tons of coats for my Lilly last year but they tangle her fur so we dont even use them now.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

> I am glad to see that there are others here. I hardly ever see anyone else with maltese and everywhere I take my baby I get asked what she is. lol We go camping in the summer and there was one lady that came last year that had 3 maltese and it was great to see someone else with the little ones.
> All your little ones look so great. It doesn't look like any of you have problems with tear stains like I do.
> 
> Aren't these winters hard on our little ones? I got tons of coats for my Lilly last year but they tangle her fur so we dont even use them now.[/B]


Maci loves the snow but she doesnt like her boots LOL









I used Angels Glow for her tearstains and now they are gone and she is no longer on the Angels Glow.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Howdy:
> 
> I hope you are doing great.
> 
> We are in Michigan but on the other side of the state by Detroit. Nice are over by you though, I went to school at Western in Kalamazoo, and my son usually has a hockey tournament every year in Holland.[/B]


Wow , what a small world. I went to school at Western Michigan University in Kalamazoo for 5 years.







graduated in 1990. That was how I entered USA through that school. Before that I was in Germany for a year. I miss Kalamazoo. Now I am in California.


----------



## Schatzi (Jan 20, 2005)

Iam by Clare


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

> Wow , what a small world. I went to school at Western Michigan University in Kalamazoo for 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is a small world. I graduated from Western in 1991 after the five year plan as well. Fun school.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=157946
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny, I bet we bumped into each other a few times.


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

I'm in Holt, just a teeny bit south of Lansing.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Just wondering if everyone from Lower Michigan got their dog from a breeder there? My b/fs aunt wants a maltese and she is willing to pay to buy one from a reputable breeder. She is from around Taylor, MI. But anywhere in Lower Michigan would be ok. But she does want to find a dog in driving distance so she can meet with the breeder and the puppy. I'm from Upper Michigan and there are no good maltese breeders here.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Michigan Malts!! We are in Traverse city and have found lots of Maltese families. We groom several for friends. There is a wonderful breeder right here with championship pedigrees in her lines. She even has them blessed by a priest when they leave at 12 weeks to their forever homes.
Our 3 guys love the snow and we have made a "duck duck goose" game around the back yard and you should see the boyz play. We do schedule play dates with others. I think we have as much fun as the dogs do.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Hi Michigan Malts!! We are in Traverse city and have found lots of Maltese families. We groom several for friends. There is a wonderful breeder right here with championship pedigrees in her lines. She even has them blessed by a priest when they leave at 12 weeks to their forever homes.
> Our 3 guys love the snow and we have made a "duck duck goose" game around the back yard and you should see the boyz play. We do schedule play dates with others. I think we have as much fun as the dogs do.[/B]


Oh another reason to love Traverse City. I'm from Indiana (around the Notre Dame area) and have spent a few fall weekends in Traverse City. Now I really want to live there! What I wouldn't give to be able to have play dates with other malts!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, Crystal, it was good to get a response!!!! Come on, move to Traverse City ( my husband is an Architect and he will design you a dog friendly home! ) We can have play dates! We have had as many as 12 Malts in our fenced yard......jumping, barking, licking, smelling, pooing, sniffing, rolling, chasing, digging, and whatever else they want to do. 

Marsha
Chase, Jack and Ozzy

Let us know if you are up this way and we can meet.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Wow, Crystal, it was good to get a response!!!! Come on, move to Traverse City ( my husband is an Architect and he will design you a dog friendly home! ) We can have play dates! We have had as many as 12 Malts in our fenced yard......jumping, barking, licking, smelling, pooing, sniffing, rolling, chasing, digging, and whatever else they want to do.
> 
> Marsha
> Chase, Jack and Ozzy
> ...



12 malts in one yard...sounds like heaven!!! Ok, got some other friends trying to get me to move to the Saugatuck (sp?) area. Maybe I should consider.... Exactly how bad are the winters there?

Really nice to meet you, so to speak!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Well I am from Michigan but do not currently live there, although that is where our cabin is on the Ausable River in the Mio/Luzerne area! the girls love it there. We also have my sisters who live there and my sister in law who lives in Northville.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Schatzi's Mom, I grew up in Clare! Where did you get your Malt? Two of ours are from Traverse City, one from Tennessee and one from the Southfield area.


----------

